# HBO gets into 'Defame India' business



## gemini90 (Apr 4, 2015)

They are making a lucrative business out of it.

*HBO Faces Huge Defamation Trial Over "Hoax" Child Labor Report*

HBO Faces Huge Defamation Trial Over "Hoax" Child Labor Report - The Hollywood Reporter




> On April 13, the Time Warner subsidiary is set to answer claims that in 2008, Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel featured a report titled “Children of Industry” that was a “hoax,” full of scenes that in the words of one HBO stringer, were "fabricated" or "dramatized."
> 
> *The plaintiff in the case is Mitre Sports International, which manufactures and sells sporting equipment and is objecting to HBO’s depiction of young children in India hand-stitching Mitre-branded soccer balls for pennies or less in order to pay off their parents’ debts. According to Mitre, it has interviewed the children shown and they have admitted that they were paid by producers to pretend to be child laborers.*
> 
> ...



People like Kailash Satyarthi are the face of NGO's - always willing to defame india to fulfill their motives and gain laurels. Similarly like that Pallavi lady who wanted to testify before british mp's of all people about indian environment.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 4, 2015)

has some sort of sadistic market developed in the western countries for the 'poor people, hungry people' of Asia/India?! or/and a recreational 
activity for some flithy rich to munch & ruminate on the 'third world misery masala' with friends & family in their weekend-stay homes and villas?!

*i.imgur.com/wQWuyiM.jpg (_"i wanna see poor people, hungry people!"_)

'slumdog millionaire' seems to have really fired up their hunger for moar!

i think people like Mr. Satyarthi are being/have been taken for a ride. and who's this Pallavi?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 4, 2015)

I am not for child labor in any form.
But, the answers follows and I would like the critics to answer them.

1. Why does the problem of child labor exist in the first place? (I believe that's because of poverty)
2. Do you people have enough schools, houses, hospitals etc to rehabilitate these children?
3. If the children and there family have nothing to eat and you stop them for working as well. What is the solution in such a situation?
4. What are you doing about the beggar problem that seems to be spreading like fire on every crossway or bridges and outside temples and mosques. They mostly have children who beg on behalf of those groups. 

All of the high minded people who think that people who have given them work are monsters. Kindly do take 5 mins of your prestigious life to answer these questions. And if you don't have the means to fight the poverty, hunger etc of these people. Then you have no right to stop them or criticize the people who are atleast giving them something to live for.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 6, 2015)

But, the answers follows and I would like the critics to answer them.

1. Why does the problem of child labor exist in the first place? (I believe that's because of poverty)

        --Because common-sense. A child's mind and body is not mature or ready enough to withstand strenous work loads of the same nature. Also moral and emotional maturity of a child is completely fettered. Education becomes off-limits, enormous socio-cultural difference and lack of literacy literally destroys his growth and furthermore...life.

2. Do you people have enough schools, houses, hospitals etc to rehabilitate these children?

No, there is never ever enough of anything in India, the sheer mad volume of ever bursting population has largely affected all allocation/distribution processes of resources since 1954. *But, that does not mean* the same has not been tried or ceases to exist. The below provisions and acts with specific legislations aimed at curbing the problem are there ever since. 

1.     Children Act (1933)

2.     Motor transfer working Act (1961)

3.     Prohibition of child labour Act

4.     State shops & establishment Act

5.     Indian factories Act (1948)

6.     Merchant shipping Act (1958)

7.     Motor transfer working Act (1961)

8.     Bidi & cigarette Act (1966)

9.     Plantation labour Act (1951)

10.  Children employment Act (1938)

3. If the children and there family have nothing to eat and you stop them for working as well. What is the solution in such a situation?

4. What are you doing about the beggar problem that seems to be spreading like fire on every crossway or bridges and outside temples and mosques. They mostly have children who beg on behalf of those groups. 


 ---I will quote here...



> Also, several social programs for the rehabilitation for children who are rescued from child labour are run at the central and state level. In recent years, there has been a major emphasis on providing basic education for all children, which is a long-term answer to this social menace.
> 
> In 1988, the government of India launched the National Child Labour Project (NCLP). Initially, the scheme was implemented in nine districts with a high concentration of child labour. The scheme involves establishment of special schools for child labour who are withdrawn from work.
> 
> ...



All of the high minded people who think that people who have given them work are monsters. Kindly do take 5 mins of your prestigious life to answer these questions. And if you don't have the means to fight the poverty, hunger etc of these people. Then you have no right to stop them or criticize the people who are atleast giving them something to live for.

                           --No person with sane mind and a humanitarian approach would promote such menace against an excuse of poverty, proverty has ever been a problem with our country and there are means to survival, governement ,even at times being fanatically addicted to religious notions, horrible policies, taxes, corruption....still have done a great extent of work. There are still holes in society, lines drawn, social and economical discriminations, but none..none of that can agree to a child's suffering.


----------



## Minion (Apr 6, 2015)

^Exactly!.


----------

